
An Open Letter to Apple - uncoder0
https://teams.joinladder.com/dearapple
======
bsg75
I understand that Apple’s review process is a black box of uncertainty, but
this bothers me a bit as a common product release problem:

> We understand the review process can be unpredictable, but after our full-
> feature beta app was approved on 6/5 we were confident that we would hit our
> original 6/15 (now 6/22) launch date.

There is very little buffer there for any type of problem. In this case the
date is dependent on a factor they cannot control, and if the submission is
rejected late in the window a death march could face the development teams.

Why do companies not build in more time to address risk, providing the
potential to launch early, instead of risking delays and public pleas for
mercy from the platform ? When in a PM role I never would consider such
unforgiving deadlines.

